# Power Steering Fluid



## BAR7MAN (Nov 4, 2009)

My car: MK3 Jetta

My power steering fluid was real low so I just topped it off. I accidentally poured a little too much and it is over the MAX line on the dipstick. On the power steering fluid bottle it says that overfilling can lead to problems. I am just wondering if there is anything I should worry about or is it fine?


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

Siphon some of the fluid out. I rotate the power steering fluid in my cars yearly by pulling used fluid out with a syringe (from auto parts store) and clear plastic tube. I say "rotate" because it's not like an oil change where you're draining 99% of the fluid.


----------



## BAR7MAN (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay I will get some of it out. Is it bad that I just added new fluid to the already existing fluid though?


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

BAR7MAN said:


> Okay I will get some of it out. Is it bad that I just added new fluid to the already existing fluid though?


Nothing wrong with it at all. New fluid will only help.


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Plain PSF? That's the lamest automotive fluid there is. On the other extreme, the oem Pentosin is too thin. The best PSF is actually ATF. It was used before Pentosin in VWs and the guys who use (M1 ATF, for instance) have great results in regards to leaking/consumption. I use ATF+4 and add a small fuel filter after some good flushes. Guys who rebuild their systems find TONS of metallic shreads in the system. Let's just say Pentosin is too thin, it thins further when heated allowing the pump to have metal to metal contact....raising the temps higher...runaway heating that warps and abrades the seals. 

If anyone want to talk about it, keep it to a civilized question or two. Jesus.


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey I like that filter technique 
Do you leave it there and change it regularly or its a 1 time thing to clean out the fluid. I need to try this :thumbup:


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Good question. It depends on the system. Obviously, a full flush is advised either way. If the system is under 50k, no filter change is needed, imo. Magnefine makes excellent filters with a bypass built-in, but they are more expensive. Since this $5 NAPA 3003 has a window, I think it's ok to judge by eye. PSF stays pretty clear of contaminates, once the filter catches everything in there, it's likely not going to be loaded further or very much total. Debris are caught on the outside of the media. 

As far as the flush, don't just do a lame turkey baster method. Detach the reservior IN hose from the rack and divert into a clear jug. Cap the nipple with some tin foil and have someone crank it while you refill the reservior with clean ATF. Easy to see when the new stuff makes it through. Some people want to cycle the front wheels left and right, but I don't see any extra dark fluid come out then. Cut the hose a little to make room for the filter. Maybe the best place for the filter is coming out of the reservior, in terms of it being coolest. Feel free to re-do everything as much as desired. Good ATF+4 or M1 ATF is fine for 60k minimum, some people would do it every 30k/2 years. I think a single change in a car's lifetime is adequate. 

Be sure to orient the filter direction correctly. This one is backwards, but was corrected as seen in the last pic. The flow is going back into the reservior in these two installs.


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

And you tried that on a Mk3 as i can see ? I'll see how it does on a mk4 will be similar. 
Yes I agree with you as the PSF is not likely to get dirty that it needs to be changed. 
Thanks for all the info


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

These installs are on Hondas.


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

AudiSportA4 said:


> These installs are on Hondas.


 Well have you tried them on any of your cars ?


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

They are my cars, or were. The two we drive now have electro-magnetic systems.


----------



## Bikerboy324 (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh i see and what kind of Hondas were those ? 
Haha so it does your work for you haha :thumbup:


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

That was the 1998 CRV and the 2007 Accord Coupe, which was my last car.


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Just to address the overfill issue, the only potential problem would be foaming, which I don't see happening. I guess a reservior filled to the very top might pop the cap off from expansion when hot.

Otherwise, I hope the OP wasn't using plain PSF, as it was never suitable for VAGs. A full flush at least every few years is important.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

When did VAG switch to hydraulic oil?

IIRC my MkII used Dexron. I'm not really sure, though, because in nearly 20 years and over a quarter million miles driving her I never had to add any--because she never ran low.


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Circa 1994 in Audis and maybe a year later in VWs. Funny that the steering system part numbers remained the same, only the fluid changed.

Audi guys with later vintage vehicles routinely use M1 ATF in place of the speced pentosin with ZERO complaints. In fact, when I was bringing the subject to a wider group, I used to get PM and EMs every week that ATF solved people's PSF issues. fwiw, ATF has a slight seal swelling effect, that of course helps worn systems out. Thicker starting visc means thicker when heated, it builds more pressure too.

Pentosin CHF 11S is an aircraft grade hydrolic fluid. Unfortunately it's super thin. When it gets heated and thins down further, it begins to allow metal-to-metal contact in the pump, shedding metal into the system and causing runaway heating that'll warp the rack seals to boot. Mercedes went back to ATF+4, it's very good and very cheap, the ATF for Chryslers. MB certified it for PSF during that time frame.


----------

